# Box of Chocolate #1



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2013)

This here be My fave of the 2 I had:hubba:...took her today as the sun shines down...the next run of this one will push her 10 weeks..:icon_smile:...but here she is at 56 days today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 10, 2013)

Be mighty fine plants 4u! Reckon I gots to ask are these in pots? Lookin to background I never get good grows growin close to coniferous trees cause soil to acidic. What ever ya doin yual doin it well pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 10, 2013)

wow, props to you 4u, and props to umbra


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow that looks really nice!  That first pic is awesome. What are the genetics?


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 17, 2013)

Excellent, well done 4u, as we have come to expect from you. Nice pics as well -- makes me drool...

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2013)

WOW, that is amazing, the first pic...heavy heavy buds.. beautiful.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2013)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Wow that looks really nice!  That first pic is awesome. What are the genetics?



this is a copy and paste from ..*Umbra * creator 



> an open pollination of chocolate rain, chocolate piss, and head trip


:icon_smile:

thanks everyone for looking


----------

